# Puritan's Pride for Essential Oils?



## punkflash54 (Jan 3, 2011)

So i have been on a search for finding essential oils at a cheap price and i ran across Puritan's Pride website and they have 100 percent pure essential oils. I use that website if i need any vitamins...i was unaware they carry essential oils also. Its buy one get one free. Has anyone had experience with them? Their prices seem really low but they say its 100 percent pure

http://www.puritan.com/essential-oils-0 ... oil-060151


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 3, 2011)

Buyer beware. You get what you pay for.


----------



## DottieF. (Jan 4, 2011)

> Their prices seem really low



Their prices are not really low. $25 for five 10 ml bottles is quite expensive. You need to check out NDA, EOU or Liberty Natural (just to name a few) to check out what you should be paying.

Dottie


----------



## punkflash54 (Jan 4, 2011)

DottieF. said:
			
		

> Their prices are not really low. $25 for five 10 ml bottles is quite expensive. You need to check out NDA, EOU or Liberty Natural (just to name a few) to check out what you should be paying.
> 
> Dottie



Yeah, thanks. i will have to check out those places. I have not bought many essential oils online, i usually just buy some at a local natural foods store since i cant really afford to buy in large quantities at this time


----------

